# Are Acsi Being Used To Mislead Us?



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Currently in Galicia, Spain and finding many of the sites have become ludicrously expensive for this time of year - some over €25 a night for 2 + MH + EHU. 
Don't actually subscribe to ACSI as their December publishing date means we are always outside UK postal reach. But we do look to see which sites offer ACSI as a guide to price...
Now we are finding a number who say "we have been inspected by ACSI but we don't do their out-of-season discounts at all"
Is this annoying others? Should we have a word with ACSI?
Patrick


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

There are two different schemes. ACSI as an organisation inspect approx 9600 sites across Europe. Only 1332 participate in their Camping Card scheme....by far the most of these (800+) are in France.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

As stated above you are confusing the ACSI inspected sites with the ACSI camping card sites. 

There are 35 ACSI inspected sites in Galicia but only 7 of these participate in the Camping Card (discount) scheme where the maximum price is 16 euros a night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you have a look here http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/spain/ and then drill down to specific areas the ones with the discount come up.

You can usually find them somewhere. I only use them in the likes of Switzerland and Italy as France is bursting with free Aires! Even ACSI is going up though. €16 this year for the top price ones and sometimes tax on top.

Anyone know the cheapest way of buying this years book by the way?


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

barryd said:


> If you have a look here http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/spain/ and then drill down to specific areas the ones with the discount come up.
> 
> You can usually find them somewhere. I only use them in the likes of Switzerland and Italy as France is bursting with free Aires! Even ACSI is going up though. €16 this year for the top price ones and sometimes tax on top.
> 
> Anyone know the cheapest way of buying this years book by the way?


Subscribe to their site for 2 years, It's 9.95 each year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mrbricolage said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a look here http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/spain/ and then drill down to specific areas the ones with the discount come up.
> ...


Thanks. Do you still get the book and map though as well as the card?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for setting me right, folks.
Small wonder I was confused. :roll: 
Patrick


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We use the ACSI discount scheme which is brilliant, you do not have to be in the UK to receive the book, they posted it to Spain for us.

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------

